# A9500 ndc code



## cmurphy52 (Jan 25, 2017)

Recently in NYS we had United Healthcare to a takeback for claims for NDC code.  We had a code on the claim, which we send paper with invoice.  Is anyone having this problem?  Anyone have a solution?


----------

